# Frog spawn in the garden, no water?



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey

So, went into the garden today and found a big clump of frog spawn on the paving slabs. I thought it was supposed to be in water? 

We do get a big puddle in any heavy rain due to a lack of drainage, so could they have been laid in that and since dried up? If so, it seems a shame to let them dry out and die, is there anything that can be done? 



Figured here would be a good place to ask 



Thanks!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, common frogs can be a bit careless with their spawn- any old puddle will do! If the spawn hasn't dried out completely, you can try hatching it and raising the tadpoles in a container of water- bucket, baby bath, spare tank- whatever you have handy. It's actually a lot of fun, and really satisfying to release the morphed froglets on their way :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Alright cool  am i right in thinking you can't use tap water? Yeah they still look damp, must have laid them last night or very very recently at least.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Tap water isn't ideal- but time is an issue- if that's all you've got, use it. You can get water conditioner fairly cheaply from aquatic shops, if you have one nearby.

The tadfpoles won't eat for a couple of days after hatching, but then you can feed them on fish flake, lettuce soaked till it's slimey, etc. Only feed in small quanities, to avoid polluting the water. You can chuck in a handfull of Elodea or other pondweed as well, if you have access to some- it will help to keep the water sweet and give the tads something to graze algae off of.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay cool thanks  grabbed some bottled water to be safe, there's a co op about a minute from


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

My door lol. Can use the rest for the other creatures anyway. Thinking about it I dont even know of any ponds around here though O.O thanks


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Maybe a female frog was eaten and the spawn discarded.


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

As you live in Hampshire, I'm pretty sure that you could collect enough rainwater today to cater for their needs


----------

